# Roman Auxillary Bow 200 A.D. Research and Analysis



## fangbows (Jun 29, 2013)

Video for people interested in Archery History






In this video, we will examine a particular bow excavated near the ancient city of Dura Europos. We will talk about the Yrzi Bow, this is one of the earliest examples of bows with siyahs, from approximately 2000 years ago. It’s a bow dated around the time and location of the Roman–Parthian Wars, a bow possibly used by Roman Auxiliary and Parthian archers. After we talk about the history, I will show you some replicas.


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

this is a modern reproduction using modern materials of an ancient bow design, known as the Yrzi bow. It is one of the first composite bows with "siyahs", which later become an iconic feature for most "horsebows" 192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

